# Attention "TACKLE-HO's" . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Get ready to drool . . . A little "pricey", but you "boat guys" seem to have pretty deep pockets - LOL !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultimate-Offshore-Fishing-Package-24-Rod-and-Reel-Set-3-Aftco-Gaffs-and-Rack-/190997232280?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c78527a98


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You have your terminology confused. That package is not for a "Tackle-Ho". That's pretty much a standard set-up for a serious off-shore fisherman.

The Tackle-Ho gets their kicks from having a large variety of name brand stuff. You have just found a ready made cache of gear for a commercial fisherman or a boat captain.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Half the fun of being a tackle junkie is building your collection a few pieces at a time. Buying a whole spread would take some of the fun out of it for me. You can get Penn 50VSWs on ebay for $450 shipped all day. The Davis rods on all his reels are also available on ebay for under $100 each. Most of the money is in the electric reels (about $3,500 each) and the stellas are almost a grand and the 130s are high dollar, but thats all pretty specialized gear.


----------

